
Fixing up KA9Q-Unix, or “neck deep in 30 year old codebases..” - bifrost
https://adrianchadd.blogspot.com/2019/09/fixing-up-ka9q-unix-or-neck-deep-in-30.html
======
bifrost
I'm a friend of the author, I'm also a ham of 25 years, feel free to post up
in here! I'm also usually monitoring 28.3-28.5 MHz after 9pm on weekends.

